# 3 broadband



## sharonp (13 Aug 2007)

Hi,
I recently signed up to 3 broadband which is great, i assumed is was unlimited like most other packages, does anyone know if it is or is there an additional charge if its used alot?


----------



## CGorman (13 Aug 2007)

Unlimited? Where did you get that idea. None of the mobile networks offerings are unlimited for HSDPA. 3's limit is 10GB per month. O2's and Vodafone's are about 5GB (AFAIK)


----------



## sharonp (13 Aug 2007)

Nobody in the shop mentioned anything about a 10gb limit when i signed up. I don't really understand the 10gb thing, is that alot?


----------



## CGorman (13 Aug 2007)

yes it's a large amount... a music CD is equal to about 0.7GB for comparisions sake...

Note for every 1MB over the limit you'll be charged an extra 5c. That means if you over shoot your limit by 50%, you'd be liable for a bill of around €250!


----------



## sharonp (13 Aug 2007)

Well my bill will be over €500 so, looking forward to getting that bill!


----------



## Frank (14 Aug 2007)

Sounds like it would cheaper to buy 2 or 3 units in your case. Get to the 10 GB on one then swap.


----------



## John Smith26 (15 Aug 2007)

*Vodafone 3G Broadband*

Just wondering if any of you know anyone who currently is using those new O2 / Vodafone 3 G modems http://www.vodafone.ie/business/emailsolutions/pc/3gbroadband/index.jsp?site=sme&bannerdesc=bus_3gbroadband_050307

Where I am are at the moment Maynooth we can only get Chorus and they don't supply Digital or Broadband in the estate. There we got 2 options

1) Vodafone / O2 modem
2) Eircom or BT Broadband which means having to get a landline

Anyone know if the Vodafone/ O2 product is a good one?


----------



## CGorman (16 Aug 2007)

Well, my "3" modem works in Mullingar, and right along the railway line from Connolly to Mullingar... so Im guessing it should have coverage in Maynooth. I will say the connection speed does jump around alot so its not the same consistantly fast experience fixed line bb would give you... but for €20 a month... it might be worth getting in Maynooth.


----------



## CCOVICH (16 Aug 2007)

If anyone is interested, there was a feature on 3 Broadband on The Last Word yesterday evening (after 6pm)-there may still be a podcast available.

The CS rep from 3 was saying that recent performance issues should have been resolved with maintenance work that took place over the weekend, but the 3 user on the show (and many texters) disagreed.

More to come on The Last Word next week.


----------



## MidlandsBase (16 Aug 2007)

CGorman said:


> yes it's a large amount... a music CD is equal to about 0.7GB for comparisions sake...


 
Maybe I am missing something here but 1 GB = 1024 Megabytes.

A music CD is .7 GB? about 717 MB? Some music CD! My typical music CD sizes are about 45MB.

10GB is a huge amount. Unless the OP is planning to download complete films I'd be surprised if she went over it on a per month basis - unless she is planning to download films that is!


----------



## sharonp (16 Aug 2007)

Thanks for that, i was trying to figure out how you get thousands oof songs on an ipod if a cd was almost 1gb! We're not downloading films, just itunes & youtube and general internet use.

Thanks!


----------



## Leo (16 Aug 2007)

MidlandsBase said:


> ... My typical music CD sizes are about 45MB.


 
But only when compressed in MP3 or other such format.


----------



## MidlandsBase (16 Aug 2007)

Leo said:


> But only when compressed in MP3 or other such format.


 
Leo,

I know that a typical music CD (uncompressed) can take from 600 mb to 800 mb of space when burned on CD. I was making the presumption though that download of music on the internet would be (typically) compressed and therefore was a more likely benchmark for the OP. For example, I may download a song off the internet which has a typical size of 3 MB (compressed) but uncompressed such a song would be about 60 MB. I haven't come across any sites where a typical song is 60 MB and uncompressed. Just trying to assure the OP that 10 GB is really plenty for general internet activity.


----------



## Leo (16 Aug 2007)

Yeah, you're right. Was just wearing my pedantic hat at the time...


----------



## wirelessdude (16 Aug 2007)

*Re: Vodafone 3G Broadband*



John Smith26 said:


> Just wondering if any of you know anyone who currently is using those new O2 / Vodafone 3 G modems http://www.vodafone.ie/business/emailsolutions/pc/3gbroadband/index.jsp?site=sme&bannerdesc=bus_3gbroadband_050307
> 
> Where I am are at the moment Maynooth we can only get Chorus and they don't supply Digital or Broadband in the estate. There we got 2 options
> 
> ...


 
you in silken vale then?


----------



## DoctorEvil (16 Aug 2007)

This link is supposed to show your usage for the current period as far as I know.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Mely (19 Aug 2007)

O2 have a 10gb usage the same as the rest, however the difference with O2 is that if you go over your 10gb your not charged. Vodafone & 3 will charge per mb over automatically.

What happens with O2 is your not charged for the first month - You can also check on the O2 website all the times your logged on & the allowance you have already used & left etc,

after the first month or two if you still go over you'll get a text or letter stating that you are going over. The third or fourth month if you are still going over an agent calls & advises of maybe moving to a higher package to suit your allowance usage.

Also please be aware with all mobile broadbands it is mainly ruled out in the main cities etc. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mely (19 Aug 2007)

Pricing

Vodafone: 
Monthly 30 inc vat (half price first 3months)
Modem: 99 inc vat
Monthly Download Limit: 5gb
Speed: 1.4mb
Additional MB - 0.15c per mb
Coverage: Good
18month contract

3 Network
Monthly 20 inc vat 
 Modem: 129 inc vat
 Monthly Download Limit: 10gb
 Speed: 3.6mb
 Additional MB - 0.05c per mb
Coverage: Very Poor
18month contract

O2 Ireland
Monthly 30 inc vat (half price first 3months) Bill Pay & Broadband customers
Monthly 40 inv vat (half price first 3months) Speakeasy & Broadband customers
 Modem: 69 inc vat
 Monthly Download Limit: 10gb
 Speed: 3.6mb
Fair Usage Policy - After couple months texts/letters or calls made to check if usage needs to be increased.
Coverage: Good - Check O2.ie all in blue around Ireland
12month contract & can come out of contract if broadband & speed is poor without a cancel fee.


----------



## sullyman (20 Aug 2007)

I was informed that Three owns this Network and it is being used by both O2 and Vodafone


----------



## Frank (22 Aug 2007)

Heard an interesting show on today fm. 

Matt cooper had unhappy customer and a head of something from 3 on.

Customer made point of advertised spped is up to 3.6 Megs.
Currently getting .25 Megs, would expect to be around 2 to 3 Megs worst.

3 lamb to slaughter had no real answers.

What is a reasonable expextation or advertised 3.6 Megs.

70% or 8%

How long can you get away with busier than expected network.


----------



## bleary (23 Aug 2007)

3 also said that anyone who complained to the service centre in August would get 1 month free rental


----------



## Gordanus (28 Aug 2007)

DoctorEvil said:


> This link is supposed to show your usage for the current period as far as I know.
> 
> [broken link removed]



Trying to find 3's webpage so i can sign up....this link doesn't work...and don't seem to be able to google them, jsut comments about them!  Any one know? Thanks...
sorry, do'h mment...www.3ireland.ie


----------



## NewLifeBegin (28 Aug 2007)

I have broadband at home.  I'm with Irishbroadband.  It costs me €18.95 per month & its unlimited.  You can check if it will have coverage around your area online.  Just go to  There is an upfront charge of €75 which covers your first 4 months.  Its in a blue box, you can buy it at certain stores.  Got mine in Harvey Normans.  When you hook it all up you can pay monthly by credit card or Direct Debit from you bank.  Its so easy.  Just have your sort code & account information ready.  I would make sure you have a security suite installed on your computer especially sending such private information.  I would reccommend Norton Security also available at harvey normans.  

I like to know how much my bills are & I wouldn't go with any mobile networks. All a waste of money.  Hope ur bill is not toooo expensive


----------

